# Detector de Descargas Eléctricas - Corroios



## Lightning (16 Ago 2010 às 16:17)

Olá 

Desde o ano passado que tenho tido debaixo de olho um daqueles detectores de descargas eléctricas de longo alcance, dos mesmos que hoje em dia constituem a rede de detectores de DEA's do projecto Meteoclimatic.

Em Abril decidi adquirir um destes equipamentos, com o objectivo de participar e colaborar também no projecto Meteoclimatic, após ter falado com o Breitling, e também com outros objectivos de pesquisa / investigação.

Após ter chegado cá a Portugal, fiquei muito surpreendido, como é que uma caixinha que cabe na nossa mão tem tanto poder. O alcance do detector chega, por vezes, aos 800 quilómetros de distância ou mesmo mais (isto só com um único detector, pois com vários, ao efectuar triangulação, o alcance e precisão das descargas aumenta consideravelmente).

Montei-o nas melhores condições possíveis, mais uma vez com a ajuda do Breitling e também com a ajuda do Suporte da Boltek, empresa que comercializa este tipo de detectores. Após um longo período de testes, calibres e ajustes, venho aqui hoje dar-vos a boa notícia de que os dados serão agora tornados públicos no meu site (http://www.tempoemcorroios.com) para uma consulta livre, a fim de ajudar a prever melhor fenómenos convectivos e ajudar a perceber melhor o comportamento dos mesmos. O detector é realmente bastante bom, pude comprová-lo várias vezes).

Vou passar a explicar-vos como funciona, as suas características e todas as informações que considero importantes (sei que alguns de vocês estão mais ou menos familiarizados com este equipamento, pois já existe no fórum um tópico do Breitling onde ele apresenta a rede de detectores do Meteoclimatic) para que percebam melhor como tudo funciona. 





*O projecto*

Este projecto surgiu em Março de 2010. Consistiu em adquirir um detector de descargas eléctricas de longo alcance, iguais aos que hoje em dia fazem parte do projecto Meteoclimatic - que pode ser consultado aqui (inserir link aqui). Após a aquisição do equipamento, o mesmo foi instalado nas melhores condições possíveis e iniciou-se um longo período de testes e calibrações a fim de optimizar ao máximo a precisão dos dados que são registados.  Durante meses os testes foram feitos com sucesso e os dados estão agora prontos para serem finalmente divulgados ao público. 

Actual cobertura da rede Meteoclimatic e localização de todos os detectores na Península Ibérica:







Localização dos detectores







O detector de Corroios vai contribuir com dados fundamentais para a zona sombreada







Esquema que mostra como é feita a triangulação nestes aparelhos



*Porquê este projecto*

Com o aumento de fenómenos extremos, surge a necessidade de compreender melhor o seu comportamento na atmosfera e as suas consequências. Com este aparelho, sempre que se justifique e em caso de existirem condições para a formação de fenómenos convectivos (este é o principal tipo de fenómenos que são avaliados nos dados recolhidos) o mesmo será essencial para os monitorizar. Todos os dados recolhidos são guardados em arquivo, e, mais tarde, estudados e observados atentamente a fim de se tirarem conclusões sobre os eventos em questão. Outra das vantagens que este aparelho traz é a possibilidade de serem emitidos avisos com alguma antecedência, sobre eventos extremos que possam vir a ser registados em alguns locais do País. Do equipamento faz também parte um sistema de avisos em caso de trovoadas severas (que pode ser manualmente configurado de acordo com as necessidades pretendidas). 



*O equipamento*

O detector consiste numa caixa de pequenas dimensões, que cabe numa mão. Esta caixa de muito longo alcance, envia sinais para a atmosfera em busca de possíveis alterações na atmosfera (que são acusadas no mapa) e também descargas eléctricas de vários tipos. Os dados são registados e apresentados em tempo real. 



*Condições de montagem*

Este detector não pode ser montado em qualquer lado, sendo necessária uma avaliação minuciosa do local onde se pretende montá-lo. Não pode ser instalado perto de fontes de ruído electromagnético, tais como antenas de TV, televisões, computadores, postes de muito alta tensão, postes de telecomunicações, entre outros. O não cumprimento destas regras de instalação afectará significativamente os dados, registando descargas falsas (ruídos) e diminuindo o alcance do detector. 


*
Dados, alcance e características*

O alcance normal deste pequeno aparelho é de cerca de 700 quilómetros, aproximadamente. Por vezes pode acontecer detectarem-se descargas a maiores distâncias, dependendo do tipo de descargas e da intensidade das células (trovoadas) que as provocaram. Como foi acima referido, o não cumprimento das regras de instalação básicas poderá afectar bastante este alcance. Para aumentar o alcance e precisão de registo das descargas, optou-se pela triangulação entre vários detectores (cruzar os dados entre si). 

Actualmente, este detector do site Tempoemcorroios está a participar na rede de descargas do projecto Meteoclimatic, que cobre toda a Península Ibérica, cruzando dados entre os vários participantes no projecto.  Sempre  que o detector entra em funcionamento efectuam-se novos ajustes, de acordo com as características e qualidade dos dados apresentados, de maneira a eliminar possíveis erros de detecção. Até ao momento, este é o único detector que existe em Portugal (que se tenha conhecimento).

Os dados, como já foi referido, são apresentados em tempo real, em forma de símbolos, conforme o tipo de descargas registadas. Existem 4 tipos de descargas possíveis:

Positivas:
Intra-nuvem
Nuvem-Terra

Negativas:
Intra-nuvem
Nuvem-Terra

Algumas imagens explicativas:






*Imagem 1*







*Imagem 2*


Na primeira imagem (*Imagem 1*) é visível o raio de alcance normal do detector (700 km).

Conforme o tipo de descargas, assim são apresentados os símbolos correspondentes (*Imagem 2*).

As descargas mais recentes são apresentadas a cor verde (que foram registadas até um minuto atrás), mudando  depois para outras cores à medida que o  tempo vai passando desde que foram registadas (*ver também Imagem 2*). 

Exemplo: 

Descargas registadas:	   Cor
Até há 1 minuto atrás	   Verde
Entre 1 e 15 mins	           Amarelo
Entre 15 e 30 mins	   Amarelo mais escuro
Entre 30 e 45 mins	   Amarelo torrado
Entre 45 e 60 mins	   Laranja

*Nota*: no mapa de descargas, por definição, só permanecem as descargas que foram registadas até uma hora atrás, a contar a partir do momento em que este  foi actualizado pela última vez. 



Ao registar um elevado número de descargas eléctricas numa zona concentrada, o detector calcula automaticamente que se trata de uma célula (trovoada) e apresenta um círculo à volta da zona onde foi calculada que a trovoada se encontra. Dependendo do número de descargas registadas, assim a cor do círculo pode variar. Tenha em atenção que é apenas um cálculo automático, o que significa que a localização calculada pelo software não corresponde exactamente ao mesmo sítio onde o núcleo da trovoada se encontra actualmente. É também atribuído automaticamente um nome de código a cada núcleo tormentoso registado. 

Cor do circulo 	Caracterização da trovoada/célula
Verde 	        Fraca (poucas descargas por minuto)
Amarelo 	        Moderada
Laranja 	        Violenta (muitas descargas por minuto)








Exemplo de uma trovoada fraca, assinalada no mapa com um círculo verde

É ainda apresentado um relatório que é gerado automaticamente em forma de texto, dizendo o número de descargas por minuto, se a célula se está a intensificar ou a dissipar-se, a direcção para onde se dirige e a velocidade a que se dirige, constituindo assim um factor muito importante na ajuda a prevenção destes fenómenos.

Nota: estes relatórios apenas são gerados quando aparecem núcleos tormentosos assinalados no mapa, o que significa que quando são registadas descargas mas sem qualquer núcleo atribuído, não é gerado nenhum relatório.

Exemplo de um relatório gerado quando não existem núcleos tormentosos detectados:
*

28-06-2010 20:29:56
No thunderstorms detected


NexStorm V1.6.0.2553:PCI*

Por vezes podem aparecer descargas falsas, ou seja, serem apresentadas descargas eléctricas em zonas onde o céu se encontra limpo e em zonas muito pouco prováveis para a existência e formação de fenómenos convectivos. Estas descargas falsas podem ser provocadas por vários factores:

Interferências electromagnéticas com aviões, navios, barcos, postes de muito alta tensão, antenas de TV e telecomunicações;

Alterações na atmosfera (nas camadas mais altas -nestes casos não se tratam necessariamente de descargas falsas, pois este tipo de registos costumam ser observados em zonas nebulosas, apesar de os vários tipos de nebulosidade existente não terem capacidade para provocarem descargas eléctricas).

Apesar disto, aplicam-se filtros para reduzirem ao máximo estas interferências (pelo menos as electromagnéticas, pois as alterações na atmosfera acima referidas que podem ocorrer serão sempre acusadas) com sucesso. Estima-se que apenas entre 1 a 3% das descargas apresentadas no detector Tempoemcorroios sejam falsas (estimativa de acordo com observações feitas noutros detectores também).

Para além do mapa, existe também uma animação em Flash, interactiva, que também apresenta os dados em tempo real, e que permite ao utilizador ver um Loop (animação) das descargas que foram assinaladas nos últimos 30 a 60 minutos, assim como fazer zoom (ampliar o mapa no centro) para ter uma melhor ideia da situação actual, ver quantas descargas são registadas por minuto (strike/rate - descargas por minuto) e de que tipo foram.

O mapa é actualizado de 2 em 2 minutos e a animação em flash de 1 em 1 minuto. É de salientar que, por questões de poupança de energia, o detector é apenas ligado quando se justifica e quando existem condições para a formação e existência de descargas eléctricas.


*
Outras informações importantes / necessárias*

Os dados apresentados no mapa não devem ser interpretados ou considerados como oficiais. As trovoadas são um fenómeno potencialmente perigoso e mortal. Tome sempre os devidos cuidados em situações que requeiram a tomada de medidas de protecção. O Administrador Tempoemcorrroios não se responsabiliza por quaisquer consequências que derivem do mau uso que possa ser dado às informações recolhidas pelo detector.

Não se garante que o detector consiga localizar 100% das descargas eléctricas presentes na atmosfera.  

Espero que todos tenham gostado da novidade / surpresa   e que seja mais um instrumento indispensável na meteorologia. 

Quaisquer dúvidas não hesitem em colocar, que eu não hesitarei em responder.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2010 às 16:29)

Só por curiosidade, quanto custou a "brincadeira"?


----------



## ecobcg (16 Ago 2010 às 16:36)

Parabéns pelo excelente projecto.

Já fiquei ainda mais interessado e motivado para um projecto semelhante aqui para o Sitio das Fontes. Faltam agora ver as questões inerentes à aquisição do mesmo!

Serei um assíduo visitante da tua página, para acompanhar a evolução das trovoadas!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2010 às 16:40)

Muito bem Lightning 

Venham lá as trovoadas para ver o "bicho" a funcionar 

Excelente Projecto


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2010 às 16:43)

Afinal parece que já funciona. Espero que o teu esteja a contribuir para a precisão do mapa do MeteoClimatic.


----------



## Lightning (16 Ago 2010 às 20:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Afinal parece que já funciona. Espero que o teu esteja a contribuir para a precisão do mapa do MeteoClimatic.



Não, Hotspot. Esses dados ainda não pertencem ao meu detector. Estive agora no telhado a fazer os ajustes finais, e a partir de amanha estarei a enviar dados sempre que se justificar.

Para terem uma melhor ideia de quando estou a enviar dados e quando não estou, vai ser assim (já tinha decidido isto há bastante tempo):

Amanhã serão colocadas no site (na página inicial, naqueles separadores) a imagem-padrão do detector (portanto o mapa de descargas que vai ser actualizado de 2 em 2 minutos) e também a animação em flash player num separador ao lado, também a transmitir dados em tempo real, actualizados de minuto a minuto.

Quando deixarem de existir condições para a formação de trovoadas e existência de descargas eléctricas, tanto a imagem como a animação serão "paradas", ficando sempre na última frame que foi acabada de transmitir até que surja uma nova situação de descargas eléctricas.

Tanto no mapa como na animação ficarão sempre a data e horas a que foram enviadas as últimas imagens. Portanto será fácil de perceber.  É a mesma coisa que, por exemplo, fossem agora ao site do IM e o IM tivesse actualizado pela última vez o seu radar de precipitação às 14:30 de ontem. Estaria lá: 15-08-2010 14:30h.

Não se preocupem porque será também juntada uma nota a ambos os separadores a avisar se o detector se encontra ligado ou não e a enviar dados ou não. 

Obrigado aos vossos comentários, são sempre bem-vindos. 

P.S. - Hotspot, não sei se foi confusão tua ou não, mas de qualquer forma os dados do meu detector (apenas os dados do meu detector) serão apresentados no site Tempoemcorroios. Esse mapa de descargas do Meteoclimatic que mostraste, mesmo que, por vezes o meu detector esteja desligado (como aconteceu esta tarde, devido aos últimos ajustes que fui fazer), eles conseguem sempre cruzar dados nessa zona onde viste as descargas, pois estes aparelhos têm um longo alcance.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2010 às 21:20)

Lightning disse:


> P.S. - Hotspot, não sei se foi confusão tua ou não, mas de qualquer forma os dados do meu detector (apenas os dados do meu detector) serão apresentados no site Tempoemcorroios. Esse mapa de descargas do Meteoclimatic que mostraste, mesmo que, por vezes o meu detector esteja desligado (como aconteceu esta tarde, devido aos últimos ajustes que fui fazer), eles conseguem sempre cruzar dados nessa zona onde viste as descargas, pois estes aparelhos têm um longo alcance.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, e é bom sinal que esteja muito tempo online.

Quanto ao Meteoclimatic, sei como funciona a triangulação dos equipamentos. Já estudei exaustivamente o funcionamento do Boltek. Pensei que já fosse informação do teu até porque o meteoclimatic não informa que postos estão online.

Aguardo novidades


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2010 às 23:21)

Excelente ideia Lightning

Este projecto deve ter exigido muita dedicação e esforço económico, mas estou certo que valerá a pena e será uma ferramenta muito útil nas situações de instabilidade


----------



## Lightning (17 Ago 2010 às 12:51)

Detector ligado e a enviar dados.


----------



## zejorge (17 Ago 2010 às 19:32)

Olá boa tarde

Não posso deixar de o felicitar pela iniciativa, já que envolve certamente um investimento avultado, não só em termos financeiros, mas sobretudo no aspecto técnico, exigindo conhecimentos que não estarão ao alcance da maioria.
Com este projecto, ficámos todos mais ricos em termos de informação, e são estas as iniciativas que todos devemos saudar.

Cumprimentos

Zejorge

Meteoconstancia.info


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2010 às 20:06)

Muitos parabéns pelo projecto lightning


----------



## Lightning (18 Ago 2010 às 12:40)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Não posso deixar de o felicitar pela iniciativa, já que envolve certamente um investimento avultado, não só em termos financeiros, mas sobretudo no aspecto técnico, exigindo conhecimentos que não estarão ao alcance da maioria.
> Com este projecto, ficámos todos mais ricos em termos de informação, e são estas as iniciativas que todos devemos saudar.
> ...



Olá Zejorge. 

Obrigado pela parte que me toca  foi com grande esforço que consegui chegar a esta etapa. Há-de ser apenas mais uma no meio de tantas outras que ainda virão. 

-----

Mais umas novidades: a animação em flash referida aqui



> *Para além do mapa, existe também uma animação em Flash, interactiva, que também apresenta os dados em tempo real, e que permite ao utilizador ver um Loop (animação) das descargas que foram assinaladas nos últimos 30 a 60 minutos, assim como fazer zoom (ampliar o mapa no centro) para ter uma melhor ideia da situação actual, ver quantas descargas são registadas por minuto (strike/rate - descargas por minuto) e de que tipo foram.*



Está finalmente disponível no site Tempoemcorroios, no separador ao lado onde podem encontrar a imagem do mapa de descargas.

É uma aplicação simples e interactiva, que se actualiza de minuto a minuto automaticamente sem ser necessário o refresh da página (ao contrário da imagem). Inclui também todas as funcionalidades acima referidas.

Quanto à imagem, foi adicionada uma nova opção que permite, ao clicar na mesma, vê-la em maior resolução com a qualidade e tamanho máximos, para que se tenha uma melhor ideia da situação actual das descargas.

Um muito obrigado ao Vince pela ajuda que me deu com a aplicação, pois sem ele eu não conseguiria colocá-la disponível. 

Para breve está também agendada a criação de um arquivo onde poderão ver uma tabela com os dias em que foram registados dados, e os respectivos dados de cada dia nessa mesma tabela.


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Ago 2010 às 00:41)

Boas 

Parabéns pela iniciativa, belo projecto frank. Agora é ver o detector a funcionar e fazer alguns ajustes, se necessário. 
Mais uma vez parabéns. 

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Boa tarde. 

Como alguns de vocês devem ter reparado (quem visita o site Tempoemcorroios e abre o separador que apresenta os dados registados pelo detector de descargas eléctricas, quando existem eventos meteorológicos que justifiquem o uso do mesmo) que o detector não tem funcionado nem registado quaisquer dados nos últimos tempos. 

Deixo agora a justificação para o sucedido.

Desde há um tempo para cá deixou de registar quaisquer dados, mesmo depois de ligado, pelo que decidi ir ao telhado verificar o que se passava. Aparentemente estava tudo bem com o detector, bem protegido e com os respectivos cabos de alimentação ligados. Após vários testes e tentativas de novos ajustes, nada. 

Até que a minha atenção se virou para o cabo que transmite os dados à placa do detector. Na altura da montagem do mesmo, protegi-o dentro de um tubo fino para resistir melhor ao calor, humidade, e não apanhar chuva, etc etc.. Percorri toda a extensão do cabo (ainda são uns bons 15 metros) até chegar a uma parte que estava propositadamente colocada debaixo de uma telha (para prender, por causa do vento não soltar o cabo). 

O cabo fazia (também propositadamente) uma curva quase de 90 graus (era na altura a única opção possível) para que pudesse chegar ao detector. Nessa parte da curva, o cabo encontrava-se amolgado e cortado, talvez devido à tensão aplicada nessa zona.

Assim descoberto o problema, encomendei imediatamente cabo novo (que demorou uns bons dias a chegar, pois não é um cabo qualquer) e substituí-o, tendo desta vez optado por uma configuração diferente. Agora nenhuma zona do fio se encontra dobrada ou com tensão aplicada, está todo direito e nas melhores condições de montagem possíveis. 

Este foi um problema que me "matou" a cabeça durante semanas e semanas. 

O funcionamento do detector está agora novamente a 100%, pelo que nos próximos eventos este já será ligado para registar todos os dados. Apresento aqui as minhas desculpas a todos vós, que ficaram também prejudicados com toda esta situação. Espero que compreendam a minha posição. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

aprendemos sempre com os erros não é lightining?
parabens pelo teu projecto


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

1337 disse:


> aprendemos sempre com os erros não é lightining?
> parabens pelo teu projecto



Obrigado pela parte que me toca. 

Sim, os erros são sempre uma forma de aprender. As outras pessoas com quem tenho falado, que têm também detectores de descargas como o meu afirmam mesmo que são precisos meses ou mesmo anos para que os aparelhos sejam calibrados vezes sem conta de forma a que os dados apresentados no final sejam praticamente "perfeitos".  

Aproveito esta ocasião para dizer que efectuei recentemente mais alguns ajustes que aumentaram a fiabilidade dos dados. 

No projecto em que estou a contribuir (Meteoclimatic) com dados das descargas eléctricas para a triangulação dos detectores da Península Ibérica, o Breitling tem-me ajudado bastante. 

Esta não é a altura certa para fazer ajustes, embora em certas situações dê, pois a atmosfera encontra-se muito instável em muitos sítios, torna-se mais difícil acertar alguns aspectos.

Quero com isto dizer que as (tão desejadas por muitos) trovoadas de verão representam a altura ideal para detectar falhas nos dados. São fenómenos muito localizados e totalmente diferentes destes que estão a ocorrer neste evento, pelo que é muito mais fácil vários detectores ajudarem-se entre si de forma a eliminar as referidas falhas. 

Em suma, a fiabilidade dos dados do detector de Corroios está neste momento bastante boa, porém ao longo do tempo virá a melhorar cada vez mais. 

É também importante a divulgação deste projecto, que representa de momento um grande investimento e um grande avanço principalmente na detecção de fenómenos convectivos. Obrigado a todos os que têm seguido os dados e ajudado na divulgação dos mesmos. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2012 às 20:42)

Tal como eu tinha referido anteriormente:



Lightning disse:


> No entanto, a *direcção* das descargas eléctricas pode ser um pouco irreal, comparando com a localização actual das células activas. Isto significa que as descargas podem ser mostradas um pouco "ao lado" da sua localização real e actual.
> 
> A distância com que são detectadas as descargas é fiável, e relembro que este detector regista também alterações na atmosfera, em situações de convectividade, pelo que nem tudo o que aparece na imagem são DEA's.
> 
> Durante esta semana irei corrigir o pequeno problema da orientação das DEA's, que será resolvido com um simples ajuste da direcção do detector.



Informo que hoje fiz esse ajuste que faltava para corrigir a direcção real das descargas eléctricas, agora o erro de direcção é mínimo e já pode ser corrigido através de software.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mar 2012 às 21:27)

Como na EM já está tudo reinventado o detector será agora um dos meus interesses futuros, a ver vamos


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 19:53)

onde se pode consultar a informação deste detector ? isto seria muito util em tempo real para mim


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2012 às 01:38)

jmackworks disse:


> onde se pode consultar a informação deste detector ? isto seria muito util em tempo real para mim



A informação pode ser consultada nesta página. http://tempoemcorroios.com/

Encontra-se logo na homepage, bastando seleccionar o separador "Descargas Eléctricas" ou "Descargas Eléctricas - Animação" para visualizar a informação correspondente. 

Chamo a atenção para o facto de a imagem das descargas eléctricas se actualizar de 2 em 2 minutos (sendo necessário recarregar a página para ver a informação mais recente) e a informação relativa à animação dos dados se actualizar automaticamente de minuto a minuto (não sendo necessário recarregar a página).


----------



## jmackworks (27 Mar 2012 às 15:44)

ora bem , muito obrigado 


quando ando á caça costumo usar o site http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page=1

é bom mas eles limitam o zoom a quem não contribui com informação para o projecto , a parte de live maps é bem interessante , dá uma vista de olhos


----------



## Ricardo Martins (22 Jan 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia Lightning.
Era presença assidua do teu site para consultar o detector em dias como o de hoje, mas há quase um ano que o mesmo não está disponivél... o que se passa? está tudo ok?

Desculpa se estou a ser intrometido mas fico um pouco triste, pois era uma ferramenta magnifica


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2013 às 13:30)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Bom dia Lightning.
> Era presença assidua do teu site para consultar o detector em dias como o de hoje, mas há quase um ano que o mesmo não está disponivél... o que se passa? está tudo ok?
> 
> Desculpa se estou a ser intrometido mas fico um pouco triste, pois era uma ferramenta magnifica



Ele estar disponível até está, mas com a avaria do servidor, que me fez ficar sem dados durante algum tempo, isso impediu também o envio de dados do detector. Mas agora que está tudo arranjado, vai voltar a ser ligado para que possam ser registados dados.

Desta última vez (por exemplo durante a ciclogénese explosiva) foi mesmo descuido meu e ontem também. 

Aproveitei e fiz umas correções de erros no software do detector.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (23 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Lightning disse:


> Ele estar disponível até está, mas com a avaria do servidor, que me fez ficar sem dados durante algum tempo, isso impediu também o envio de dados do detector. Mas agora que está tudo arranjado, vai voltar a ser ligado para que possam ser registados dados.
> 
> Desta última vez (por exemplo durante a ciclogénese explosiva) foi mesmo descuido meu e ontem também.
> 
> Aproveitei e fiz umas correções de erros no software do detector.





Tal como diz o gordo: ESPECTACULOOOOO


----------

